# Wow alum creek monster you will not believe



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I would not have believed it if I had not personally witnessed it myself. Was at Alum Creek Galena boat ramp when I see a fish on the dock that shocked me I parked van and ran down to dock and it was what I thought. Better yet it was someone I knew. He was taking picture with his size 17 tennis shoe beside it. after he looked up and saw it was me I got the whole scoop. They were fishing in a cove in back part of it 3 foot or less looking for crappie when his buddy pitched out and got a bite on his small crappie jig. he set hook and to his shock no CRAPPIE but some thing way bigger first thought big bass then no fighting way to hard must be a Muskie. WRONG!!! When they got it to boat to there surprise they thought they had just caught a state record White bass!!!Then after calming down a picture was sent to Mushi and he told them no White Bass but a MONSTER HYBRID WIPER. After pulling boat up to lot we then measured fish it was 28" of pure sliver muscle we had no scale but fish was somewhere in neighborhood of 9-10 pounds. If they get a exact weight I will post it. HOW MANY OF THESE BEASTS ARE SWIMMING IN ALUM?? Time will tell. here is pics I got


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

How in the world did this happen. Man what a tank of a fish!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Awesome! Wish odnr did stock them in alum...have never caught one myself

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Wow , that thing is a beast


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Jealous! Great Catch


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That thing is a monster alright!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Where is A.J. at he has to have something to say about this Fish maybe he transferred a few from the River!! well it looks like they are growing fine in Alum.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

That's a white bass carp. Holy crap.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Helluva nice Hybrid!!!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

dayyyyummmm! i guess it didnt go back swimming?


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

That is a tank for sure!!!!


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

WOW, what a toad !!!! I have never seen one of those out of Alum before.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

You think maybe it should be tested in case it is the state record white bass? Heck of a fish you just never know what mother alum has in store


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Monster there.

I don't believe they were ever stocked in Alum correct?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

That fish is practically like a giant football!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

OK. WE are overlooking 1 thing. Size 17 shoes?
On a side note, I am sure there are more in there than that. I personally remember catching some hybrids from the boat one day with you, Troy. 
Not many and not very big but how fun is that!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Man, what a fight that must have been! Awesome fish!

Alum truly has put out some quality fish over the years.... Chalk another one up!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Awesome fish. Can you imagine Alum with a fishable population of those bruisers? :B

Every once and awhile we hear of an exotic from someone's aquarium getting caught, so not hard to imagine a hybrid striper getting transplanted from Buckeye Lake or from one of the rivers.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, nice catch. Id like to hear what ODNR has to say about it , Hybrids have never been stocked in Alum. And since they don't breed the whole birds carrying the eggs theory doesn't hold much water. 

Either A: someone dropped this lone guy in there and he thrived, or B It is a state record White bass. 
Either way Id get it biologist to look at it to make sure.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

jray said:


> You think maybe it should be tested in case it is the state record white bass? Heck of a fish you just never know what mother alum has in store


State record? If(not saying it is imo wiper all the way) it was a white bass it looks like it would beat the world record,let alone state....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Govbarney said:


> Wow, nice catch. Id like to hear what ODNR has to say about it , Hybrids have never been stocked in Alum. And since they don't breed the whole birds carrying the eggs theory doesn't hold much water.
> 
> Either A: someone dropped this lone guy in there and he thrived, or B It is a state record White bass.
> Either way Id get it biologist to look at it to make sure.


Sometimes ODNR fish trucks make secret stops! I'm going with a transplant, though.


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 4, 2011)

It's definitely a wiper. The horizontal lines are far too prominent and unbroken to think about it being a white bass. It is a tremendous catch.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> Sometimes ODNR fish trucks make secret stops! I'm going with a transplant, though.


ive heard of such stops when things don't work right and they are concerned about the fish dying i.e. air pump malfunction I have no idea how much truth there is to it though maybe it came from the spillway back up the pipe


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

So does any one else keep openong the thread just to admire the fish. Think ive looked 5/6 times now...


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

nice wiper....hoping oshay starts producing pigs like this


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> So does any one else keep openong the thread just to admire the fish. Think ive looked 5/6 times now...


Yeah, I've been here at least that many times. I should probably just save the picture. That thing is a beast. Might be a once in a lifetime catch out of there and I'm jealous for sure. Makes me want to get out on the water regardless of the conditions...you can't catch something like that if you're not out there trying.


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Where is AJ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

WOW!!!! Congrats, what a monster!!


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

That must've been quite the sporty fight on a crappie rig.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

The belly on that thing...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yip - hybrid - I actually caught one at alum about 6 years ago while out with my family in the boat. It wasn't near that size though. Growing up on the ohio river I have caught a number of them on a chrome shad rap. Wow what fun. The one in the picture is for sure a stud. Nice catch. Troy thanks for getting the scop and posting it.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

nice fish! if he caught it on crappie gear, im guessing he hooked it in february?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Crappie Gear LOL.

This is the first one i've heard coming from Alum, I know a number of them were caught in Griggs/Oshay years before they began stocking them.

Im going to go with the theme that it was an illegal transplant from somebody's pond, Wipers are commonplace in the aquaculture field.

Still laughing at catching it on crappie gear, amazing fish to begin with, let alone on an UL setup.:B


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

its been so long since ive been able to legitimately say this...but "no pun intended"


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Unreal. Reminds me of the Antrim saugeye...


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I just looked up the state record hybrid. It's 17.68 lbs. and 31" long. It came from Deer Creek in 2001. That fish looks a lot bigger than 10 lbs. to me. Did they ever get an official weight yet? What a great catch and fish!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Those things fight like beast, my Son caught one 10-12 inches long out of the river a couple years ago and it put up quite a tussle.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

polebender said:


> I just looked up the state record hybrid. It's 17.68 lbs. and 31" long. It came from Deer Creek in 2001. That fish looks a lot bigger than 10 lbs. to me. Did they ever get an official weight yet? What a great catch and fish!


You beat me to it polebender................ Awesome fish and awesome catch!

And do believe the shoe size!!! He doesn't need "flippers" when he scuba dives.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

fishslim said:


> I would not have believed it if I had not personally witnessed it myself. Was at Alum Creek Galena boat ramp when I see a fish on the dock that shocked me I parked van and ran down to dock and it was what I thought. Better yet it was someone I knew. He was taking picture with his size 17 tennis shoe beside it. after he looked up and saw it was me I got the whole scoop. They were fishing in a cove in back part of it 3 foot or less looking for crappie when his buddy pitched out and got a bite on his small crappie jig. he set hook and to his shock no CRAPPIE but some thing way bigger first thought big bass then no fighting way to hard must be a Muskie. WRONG!!! When they got it to boat to there surprise they thought they had just caught a state record White bass!!!Then after calming down a picture was sent to Mushi and he told them no White Bass but a MONSTER HYBRID WIPER. After pulling boat up to lot we then measured fish it was 28" of pure sliver muscle we had no scale but fish was somewhere in neighborhood of 9-10 pounds. If they get a exact weight I will post it. HOW MANY OF THESE BEASTS ARE SWIMMING IN ALUM?? Time will tell. here is pics I got


Had to check this thread and pics out again!!! Amazing.


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

Forget the fish, size 17 shoe. Holy shnikies. How did they get it in the boat with 2 sz 17s in it? Just kidding. Im as jealous as that fish is huge.

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

Landed one last spring at alum on hj12...nowhere near that size though!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

I still cant get past the size 17 tennis shoe.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

IGbullshark said:


> I still cant get past the size 17 tennis shoe.


And I still can't believe the size if that fish. Nice job guys:Banane35:!!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well guys finally got back with me was weighed and was just shy of 16 pounds ODNR checked it out they said and was quite impressed with it. Said they have not put any in Alum felt it was probably put in by someone and has enjoyed its time there. We'll let's put some more in and let them and us enjoy it. Lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

